# R.I.P. Misty my special girl



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow, sorry, what a short life. What happened? That's really sad, You okay now?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If she was born in 2005, she was only 2 in 2007, not 3.


----------



## RosesareAllie (Mar 22, 2012)

@ speedracer- my bad lol and thanks for correcting me 

@gunslinger- she died from a broken neck..we don't know how it happened, all i know is i came home from school one day, was going to ride her, but we couldn't find her anywhere until my dad and grandpa searched the back of our farm and found her dead..she had her halter on and my grandpa thinks she may of got it caught on some farm equipment, struggled and fell which caused the broken neck..i didn't see her body so i don't know..and im doing better then i was when it happened..i miss her and i always imagine what she would of looked like now..


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Such a pretty girl...so sorry for your loss, and hers.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

my condolences to you she was and would of been very pretty


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

How sad! I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------

